# The Second Phish Tribute night...whoa!



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Wow, I'm still high from our show on Saturday night... well not literally...

We had our second Phish Tribute night here in Vancouver on Saturday and had a huge turnout with an incredible, energetic crowd! Here's a few sample's of what we played and what it was like! CHEERS!

Axilla Part 1

Tweezer

Rift


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

That is teh sweetness. I am most crazy jealous in a most good way.

Have you had a chance to check out the leslie sim on a ModFactor yet? I really should get off my ass and do some clips. I'm using my inability to use Logic 8 as my non-clip producing excuse right now. I really am moving at 1/2 speed in the software. I have book on the way though...

Edit: Tweezer and Rift links above both point to Tweezer. Here's Rift.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

iaresee said:


> That is teh sweetness. I am most crazy jealous in a most good way.


Ditto... awesome job guys!

Phish is definitely not an easy band to cover. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!



> Have you had a chance to check out the leslie sim on a ModFactor yet?


I had a look, but I don't use much modulation usually and that thing us a LOT of pedal - less is more for me. But I did trade pedals with fellow GC forumite famouspogs for a BBE Soul Vibe which pretty much nails the leslie effect - I really like it with the OD....which is a Goudie 808+. We opened the second set with Punch You In The Eye and the Soul Vibe was perfect for the job.


----------

